# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Virtual sales assistant, Conversica LLC., Foster City, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Conversica LLC.

conversica.com/solutions/automotive-sales

----------


## Airicist

AI Sales App by Conversica: Product review by Smart Selling Tools

Published on Jul 16, 2017




> Conversica AI Assistant communicates with every lead until they are ready to talk to a salesperson. That means you get full coverage of your leads, you can grow your pipeline faster, and salespeople spend their time holding quality conversations.
> 
> See how it works in this 2-minute video product review.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Conversica Raises $20 Million in Series D Round as Market Demands Intelligent Automation Solutions"
Growth Equity Round Led by Hollyport Capital Brings Total Amount Raised to $89 Million

September 2, 2020

----------

